# Anyone here on BCA play Black Ops 2 on PS3?



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

Does Anyone here on BCA play Black Ops 2 on PS3?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Just downloading it off steam for the PC right now. Different networks though, so I guess I can't get my butt kicked by you.


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

lol im not all that good its taken since vday to get prestige 2


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll just have to beat the campaign before I get tooled online.


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

im doing the veteran campaign


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

hahaha, I'll start with recruit or I'll never finish it.


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

i did recruit in a few hrs im one of those ppl who needs all the achievementslol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I like to see the story line though, and if it's not relatively easy I wouldn't make it. I don't play games much anymore, just starting to get back into it.

I've got an awesome pc that I built, I'm just wasting it by not playing games at max settings, lol!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

My kid has it  Chris u r welcome to come and play we even have a game chair makes it sound like u r in the theaters lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol! I was totally going to build one of those out of a recliner when I was younger.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> lol! I was totally going to build one of those out of a recliner when I was younger.


I bought this one not long ago, kids like it. We watch movies and turn it on cause has a base speaker too lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I was gonna put a small sub in the bottom, and the lower back, and have left\right channels at the head rest.

When I was working in the test department at Best Buy they had a defective one come in. I got one of the techs to re-wire it, and it was sweet. I would have replaced the office chair with it if I could have gotten away with it!

I bet the kids love that!


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

nice lol seems there's alot that play other platforms


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds so good lol My son plays it on ps3


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

im a ps3r myself lol


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

lol i have black ops 2 but not for ps3 i do have a gaming pc tho


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

Sometimes I'll play on ps3  iicrazee


----------

